# Brinks cluster-o-projects



## Brink (Apr 27, 2013)

I haven't posted to many projects lately. Been going nonstop for a couple months. And what a wild bunch of busy! Tractors, woodworking, car repairs, bidding on jobs, basketball, and I'm in the design stage of converting a 1957 Land Rover to be a full electric vehicle. The build should start in a couple weeks.

So, I'm going to group together some of my latest projects.

First up, customer was dropping off some cherry slabs, saw the mallet I made for myself, and had to have one, too.

[attachment=23795]



[attachment=23796]



[attachment=23797]


----------



## Brink (Apr 27, 2013)

I mentioned cherry slabs...

[attachment=23798]

This was from Sandy'cane. Originally, it was going to be firewood. Customer decided he wanted a tv stand, instead.



[attachment=23799]



[attachment=23800]



[attachment=23801]



[attachment=23802]



[attachment=23803]


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 27, 2013)

Cool Stand Jon, Beautiful wood.


----------



## SENC (Apr 27, 2013)

What he said. Very cool, indeed!


----------



## Brink (Apr 27, 2013)

Another fellow wanted this table, in different size, color, and made of ash.

[attachment=23804]


Figuring out the leg positions

[attachment=23805]


Test fitting
[attachment=23806]


Ready for shipping
[attachment=23807]


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 27, 2013)

Very Nice all of them!!


----------



## Brink (Apr 27, 2013)

What's next?

[attachment=23809]
A couple outdoor benches.



[attachment=23810]

Land RovEV


----------



## SENC (Apr 27, 2013)

Love the LandRover. If you'd just ship to me as-is you could get lots more woodworking time by not having to waste any electrifying that beauty. Win-Win!


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 27, 2013)

Love the gigantic dovetails! I've always wanted to do something g large with dovetails, I've done some 8/4 box joints but not any dovetails as of yet, nice work on everything!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 27, 2013)

You do awsome work!! Thanks for posting![/b]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 27, 2013)

All nice work as usual! I for one would like to see a build thread on the rover ev conversion.


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 28, 2013)

Great work! I envy your skills. Gary


----------



## Brink (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. 

Greg, I never thought of doing an ev build thread. I will be taking a lot of update pics for the customer...


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 28, 2013)

That's some awesome stuff. I've always admired your work and these pieces are no different. Fantastic!!!!


----------



## DKMD (Apr 28, 2013)

Awesome work! I love that TV stand!


----------



## Brink (Jun 2, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Awesome work! I love that TV stand!



Update....
The tv stand is being used as a sideboard. I dunno what the tv sits on.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 2, 2013)

Brink said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome work! I love that TV stand!
> ...



That's alright... I think Kevin's sitting on your plant stand anyway.


----------



## Brink (Jun 2, 2013)

Hahahahaha! The fun I could have with that.


----------

